# Readers what are your feelings about the author commenting on your review?



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Over in the Writers' Cafe we've been having a discussion about the appropriateness of authors responding to a reader about a review they left on their book. Instead of guessing, I came here to ask you directly.

I'm not sure how to set up a poll, but here are the questions.

How do you feel when an author comments on your review of their book?
a) It's cool
b) Don't care
c) It's creepy
d) Reviews are for commentary about the book, not a way for the author to contact me.

After they respond are you:
a) More likely to buy their books, assuming it's good
b) Less likely to buy their books, even if it was good
c) Not influenced by them contacting me. I only buy according to the quality of the book.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for asking, Lisa.  I wanted to write reviews when I got my kindle and was introduced to self-published authors.  I practiced writing reviews!  But now I will not write reviews because of author responses I have seen or because of many comments I have seen made by authors (LOTS of examples right here at KB) about the "quality" of reviews and/or reviewers.  

It doesn't matter if they would want to thank me for taking time to review or would be upset because I didn't rate their book as highly as they think it should be.  I think customer reviews are for other customers to evaluate their enjoyment or dislike of any particular book and not for the author to comment on one way or the other.  I'll keep my recommendations to word of mouth.

So, my response to your questions would be d), and a little c), to the first one and sort of b) to the second.  I say sort of because it wouldn't make me "less likely" to buy a book where an author has responded to reviews (particularly in a condescending/argumentative manner), I flat out will not buy their work.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Crebel - Thank you so much for responding.  I hope some others join you so we can get an idea of how it could be hurting/helping our relationship with readers.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Over in the Writers' Cafe we've been having a discussion about the appropriateness of authors responding to a reader about a review they left on their book. Instead of guessing, I came here to ask you directly.
> 
> I'm not sure how to set up a poll, but here are the questions.
> 
> ...


d) I write reviews for other readers. If I have something say to an author, I'll e-mail them. but, it can also be (c). some authors can be creepy.



LisaGraceBooks said:


> After they respond are you:
> a) More likely to buy their books, assuming it's good
> b) Less likely to buy their books, even if it was good
> c) Not influenced by them contacting me. I only buy according to the quality of the book.


c) unless they are really creepy or something, then i will put them on my do not buy list.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks telracs. Anyone else have an opinion they'd like to share? Thanks for helping us out. We have authors who think it is okay, those who think it's best not to (like me), and those who are unsure. Your answers help us make our decisions since it's ultimately about the reader and what the reader prefers.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

for me its
d) Reviews are for commentary about the book, not a way for the author to contact me.
but could also be c) creepy, depending on the author. 

And yes, I am less likely to check out more books by that author. 
b) Less likely to buy their books, even if it was good.

Here is why. Reviews are for readers, not the seller. Its not a social media place to meet up with the author.  Its a bit strange, like the author looking over your shoulder.
What it can do though is prevent honest critical review. When a reader sees that the author comments all the time on the reviews, they will be less likely to be honest and maybe give a better rating than they otherwise would have. Just because they are being "watched". They don't want to hurt the authors feelings. 

Or what if the author only responds to the good reviews, to thank the reader all nicey nicey, what does that say about the critical reviews. He/she is basically saying they don't care for those and are not thankful for the time the reviewer put into writing those. 

Then sometimes when they do respond to the lower starred reviews, being "nice", it can come across as condescending. I have seen those too. The passive aggressive nice ones. 

Then there are those that try to get the reviewer to change their star rating by wording their comments just so. Either play up the sob story, or be extra extra nice, so the reviewer once again feels bad and either changes the rating or removes it all together. 

So when I see an author commenting on reviews a lot, I do not trust the reviews as a whole. Because it can be intimidating no matter what the originating rating is. Some don't care and shoot back at the author, but what about those that are not confrontational or don't want to argue. Or they feel bad. They just go away and wont review again. Or they remove their 3 star or whatever the perceived "bad" review was. 

It also can come across as desperate. Like the author is just sitting there all day waiting to respond to the reviews obsessively. 

Notice that I don't find anything positive in authors responding to reviews? Its all negative in varying degrees. 

Of course some authors won't care. For some all that matters if they "win". If that means running someone off because they didn't like the rating, then so be it. 

Sorry for the rambling, its late and I am tired and worn out.  

Cliff note? I do not like it at all when authors respond to readers reviews. 


*** my comments pertain to reviews on Amazon and Goodreads, not blogger type reviews where the author requested it.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd say a combination of (c) + (d) for the first part & (c) for the second.

Even if the author and reviewer have previously interacted online (such as on Kindleboards) so that 'creepy' doesn't apply - I think it looks better for the author not to comment on the review itself.  If the author wants to speak to the reviewer about the review and they already have a connection, then it's better to approach the reviewer via that connection if appropriate.  

If an author I didn't know on or offline commented on one of my reviews then I'd be a bit taken aback.  It would seem a bit like someone stepping into my personal space.  

I should stress that I would have no problem with an author re-posting my review on their blog and commenting on it there, or mentioning it to me if we interacted on or offline outside of the location of the review.  It's just that Amazon & Goodreads (and similar reader review sites) are places where I feel the author should keep out of reviews unless invited, or unless it's important to clear up a point or answer a question.

An author I didn't know commenting on my review wouldn't stop me buying their books in future.  It would, however, possibly make me a lot less likely to review them!


----------



## Iris (May 16, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I'd say a combination of (c) + (d) for the first part & (c) for the second.
> 
> Even if the author and reviewer have previously interacted online (such as on Kindleboards) so that 'creepy' doesn't apply - I think it looks better for the author not to comment on the review itself. If the author wants to speak to the reviewer about the review and they already have a connection, then it's better to approach the reviewer via that connection if appropriate.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I'd say a combination of (c) + (d) for the first part & (c) for the second.
> 
> Even if the author and reviewer have previously interacted online (such as on Kindleboards) so that 'creepy' doesn't apply - I think it looks better for the author not to comment on the review itself. If the author wants to speak to the reviewer about the review and they already have a connection, then it's better to approach the reviewer via that connection if appropriate.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with this for the most part, except I would not buy future books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you feel when an author comments on your review of their book?
b) Don't care
and d) Reviews are for commentary about the book, not a way for the author to contact me.

After they respond are you:
c) Not influenced by them contacting me. I only buy according to the quality of the book.

I've gotten PMs from authors here on KB who have seen that I reviewed a book I'd read.  It's okay, I don't feel stalked.  I'll add that, like Chris (crebel), I've been put off by some of the author comments on reviews I've read here on KindleBoards.  I still review (when I think of it), because I know it makes a difference to authors.  And I give honest reviews, which means I give any of the five possible star rankings that are available.  However, I don't leave long NY Times-style reviews; more the kind of review I'd give my sister-in-law about a book I'd just read:  "I really enjoyed this book, it kept my interest until the very end."  Or, "I wanted to like this book but was disappointed in the ending."  And, because of what I've read here on KindleBoards, the brevity of my reviews  apparently means that if I give anything less than five stars, I either am a jealous author who is trying to trash another author, a relative of another author trying to trash the competition, not very smart, or I didn't really read the book.  Yes, I've read all those complaints about reviews here.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A word from your friendly neighborhood moderator:

Lisa posted here with good intentions. . .to try to get some 'just a reader' response to a discussion that's been kicking around in the Cafe for a while. Why? Well, not to many non-author folks hang out in the Cafe. . . . .the idea was to get comments from more than just the dozen or so who do. But Authors should NOT take the opportunity to try to use this thread to self-promote. Legitimate responses to Lisa's questions, even if you are an author, are o.k. But answer as a reader. Otherwise, expect your post to be deleted.

On topic now, and posting totally as a reader 

I don't post reviews on Amazon so I can't really answer. If I did, I doubt I'd ever go back to look and even see if someone had responded, but maybe. I don't know.

I have posted mini-reviews on FB when I have finished a book. My FB friends may comment. . . .but the author doesn't. Mostly because the author can't see my FB post unless he/she is my friend. I have 1 FB friend who is an author: Ed Patterson. When I read his The Road to Grafenwöhr and posted my rating on my page, he said thanks for reading and thanks for sharing on FB. That was fine. I kind of expected it -- he knew I'd read the book and knew I'd post when I finished.

And there was one time here where I'd told an author I'd not been able to finish a book of his and why. He was cool. . . .he'd asked for the feedback and I was honest and courteous, and he accepted it in the same spirit. I doubt I would have commented if he'd not invited people to. I still completely respect him as a person even if I've decided that his books aren't my thing. But, again, it was more like a conversation with a friend who just happened to be an author.

I think I'd feel really weird if I posted semi-anonymously somewhere (other than here or on my FB page) and the author of the book popped in to kibbitz. I'd be REALLY uncomfortable if they were trying to argue with my opinion. . . .would definitely disengage and never post there again and never buy anything else from that person -- even if it was someone whose work I'd previously enjoyed. That's too much a reverse _Misery_ scenario!  If I'm sharing my opinion of a book, it's to inform readers, not to stroke the ego of the author.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I seldom write reviews, but I do read them and see authors comments.  If the author is rude in the comments it will keep me from buying a book.  But I like it when the author responds that he has corrected problems that the review pointed out (editing, removing foul language from tween books...) because then I know that the problem was fixed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I seldom write reviews, but I do read them and see authors comments. If the author is rude in the comments it will keep me from buying a book. But I like it when the author responds that he has corrected problems that the review pointed out (editing, removing foul language from tween books...) because then I know that the problem was fixed.


See, these kind of info's on updating and such I think should always be in the product description. Not everyone is going to dig through all the reviews and the comments. So I think the best way to get formatting and such info out is in the proper section. Than it stays professional.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I seldom write reviews, but I do read them and see authors comments. If the author is rude in the comments it will keep me from buying a book. But I like it when the author responds that he has corrected problems that the review pointed out (editing, removing foul language from tween books...) because then I know that the problem was fixed.


Good point.



Atunah said:


> See, these kind of info's on updating and such I think should always be in the product description. Not everyone is going to dig through all the reviews and the comments. So I think the best way to get formatting and such info out is in the proper section. Than it stays professional.


Also good point.

I don't really look at the comments even when I do read the reviews. . . .if I did and the author was acting like a donkey, I'd probably not buy the book no matter how well recommended it was. Of course, if the author acts like a donkey on these boards, they also go on my 'do not buy' list.  It's rather an extensive list at this point.  The good news is I also have a good size list of "buy everything they write." No, I'm not going to say who's on which list.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

When I write a review I rarely if ever go back to see if anybody has commented on it or not.  So if someone did, I'd probably never even know about it.  

If I did happen to see the comment, I guess my reaction would depend on what the author said.  A simple polite "thank you" wouldn't really bother me, I don't think, although to be honest I don't think it's necessary and would prefer not even to see that much.  A rude or nasty comment would make me think less of the author as a person, and much less likely to review his/her books in the future, but it wouldn't necessarily keep me from reading those books if I liked the way they were written.

Sometimes, when authors are newbies, they simply don't realize that it's not proper etiquette to comment on reviews.  I used to think I ought to thank people for their time, but nowadays I never say anything at all.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

For question 1, I'm mostly b and d. But it really depends on the author and how he/she comes across. The flame-y ones kind of stick out in your mind, right? My money goes to authors who write great books, _but_ (a combo of b and c for question 2) I make a point of not buying books written by people who are flame-y online, even if the books look really good. Even though the occasional "off" author's comments narrow my choices, they only narrow them a little, because there are loads of great books to choose from.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it depends on how they reply.  If it's defensive and rude, then keep it to yourself.  If it's constructive or even trying to explain why a decision was made, then I'm all for it.  An author is a lot like a company, and when a company goes out of their way to provide great customer service and then goes the extra mile to communicate with the customers when they see something that needs to be addressed, my respect goes up a lot for them.  So I'm all for authors responding to their reviews.  If it's a well done response that adds to the review and helps educate the audience, great.  If it's a rude response that's defensive and whiny... well that's great too.  There's too many books out there for me to waste my time with one from someone I don't respect.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

As a reader, I don't read fiction reviews. Nor do I write them. But I do buy lots of fiction.

For non-fiction, very interesting discussions are often started by reviews, and the most interesting include the author. Many times the author expands on an idea or defends it. More than I'd like to admit, I find myself following the chain of review comments and never getting around to the actual book. The discussions about the issues, including participation by the author, can be very informative.

[I confess to buying one novel because of an author response to reviews. Someone cited a response by Orson Card during a discussion of reviews, and I found it so interesting I clicked the BUY button for _Ender's Game_.]


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

If I saw an author respond to a readers review (and I assume you are talking about on Amazon or maybe Goodreads) whether it was good or bad, I would think they were not very professional. I also would probably not buy the book.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't see anything that I could vote on as being appropriate or not. It's all so subjective. It depends on 
1. the book itself
2. the review (were the comments warranted and polite)
3. the author response (was it defensive or conciliatory) 

All of the above make a difference to me.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Any other readers willing to share their opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Any other readers willing to share their opinions? Thanks.


I would assume by the nature of this board we are all "readers".....


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I would assume by the nature of this board we are all "readers".....


Yes Cuechick. This thread as Betsy and Ann mentioned above is a response to a discussion we are having over in the Writers' Cafe, which frankly, very few of us authors ever leave and very few readers leave responses in posts over there. I've only come out of the Writer's Cafe three or four times in over a year.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Yes Cuechick. This thread as Betsy and Ann mentioned above is a response to a discussion we are having over in the Writers' Cafe, which frankly, very few of us authors ever leave and very few readers leave responses in posts over there.* I've only come out of the Writer's Cafe three or four times in over a year. *


Gee, I go to the bazaar and cafe almost daily...
Post often too, and get ignored many times because I'm not a writer so what am I doing there. (at least it feels that way) 
Or perhaps it's because I let the curmudgeon out too often.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

intinst said:


> Gee, I go to the bazaar and cafe almost daily...
> Post often too, and get ignored many times because I'm not a writer so what am I doing there. (at least it feels that way)
> Or perhaps it's because I let the curmudgeon out too often.


You are not the norm. According to your statistics.  (Thanks Atunah for pointing it out.) Most readers do not venture into the Writers' Cafe. Most readers who are not authors will not post in the Writers Cafe. Most authors (like me) rarely venture out of the Writers' Cafe. Which is why I was asking for some feedback.

I have two threads in the Book Bazaar. I just ventured out since I started this thread, but if I don't get responses to check (Edit: I meant I won't be bumping the post up), I'll go back to just hanging in the Writers' Cafe.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Intinst in the writers cafe only 6 times? You jest. 

You also picked Cuechicks stats, not Intinst.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah, this is intinst's

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=1204;sa=statPanel

686 posts


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess that just underscores that readers sometimes tend to be invisible, even if they post a lot in  the cafe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

C'mon, folks...I'm not really sure where this discussion is going, but nobody here has to give their bona fides for posting anywhere on KindleBoards.

Let's move on.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chocolate?  or mini-cupcake?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I would assume by the nature of this board we are all "readers".....


I thought I was responding to this comment. My point being, is few readers post in the Writers' Cafe. We notice that over there, which is why I posted it over here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just ventured out since I started this thread, but if I don't get more responses to check, I'll most likely go back to just hanging in the Writers' Cafe.


Lisa-

You've had a good response to your question in a short time. I'm not entirely sure what your expectations were. I think one thing to consider might be that most readers don't review. So, they don't have a feeling for an author commenting on reviews that they don't make.

Thanks for asking the question, and for venturing out into the light. 

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I guess that just underscores that readers sometimes tend to be invisible, even if they post a lot in the cafe.


No, you have it the other way around, I thought I was responding to Cuechick. Which was to prove my point that few readers (as you well know) post in Writers' Cafe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to step in here and ask that this line of discussion be stopped.  It's off topic and is not going to enhance reader-author interactions.  Let's call it a night, shall we?

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Betsy - I appreciate the responses.  I meant I won't be bumping the thread again. Thank you readers for your responses. If authors over in the Writers' Cafe have a question on where readers stand on this topic, I'll post a link to this thread so they can decide for themselves whether they should or shouldn't.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I do want to make one more comment and thank the moderators for leaving this thread in NQK when the inclinication, I'm sure, was to move it elsewhere.

Lisa, I wish you had received more responses to your original question.  Maybe the discussion will entice more of the reader-only members of KB to visit AND post in the Cafe.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay, I'll slip on my sunglasses and venture out into the light. 

Responding strictly as a reader here...



> How do you feel when an author comments on your review of their book?
> a) It's cool
> b) Don't care
> c) It's creepy
> d) Reviews are for commentary about the book, not a way for the author to contact me.


d) I don't even want to know the author responded. In fact, I don't want to know if _anyone_ responds. I never check those boxes that turn on comment notifications. I have encountered too many trolls on the Internet who just like to argue, and I don't care whether or not anyone else agrees with my review. It is what it is.



> After they respond are you:
> a) More likely to buy their books, assuming it's good
> b) Less likely to buy their books, even if it was good
> c) Not influenced by them contacting me. I only buy according to the quality of the book.


c) Not influenced because I would have no idea that the author left a comment (hopefully.)

However, if I somehow become aware of the fact that an author commented on my review, my reaction would depend on the comment. A positive comment would make me feel like the author was self-promoting, but I probably would not stop buying their books--I'd just stop leaving reviews. If the author chose to disagree with my review, I'd probably never buy anything from that author again (see answer above regarding how much I care to argue about these things.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't want authors responding to a review. My words are not for them. They are for readers. The only 2 times an author has responded to my reviews, it has not been pleasant. One whined and complained when I gave a book 3 stars because it would drag down the 4 star average of the book, and one attacked me personally when I gave their book 1 star. I did not attack them at all in the review, and they did not address any of the problems I pointed out in the review, they just came at me guns blazing personally. Then they had a "friend" also attack me, again not addressing any of the problems I pointed out with the book, just me.

BTW:
That stat breakdown thingy is COOOL! Who woulda thought that My posts in the Cafe nearly equal my posts in NQK?! And I'm not a writer! hahahahhaha
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=1050;sa=statPanel


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a great question and I am glad it came up.
I would say definitely d) to the first question. It is inappropriate in either way (even a simple "thank you" in the Amazon comments feels wrong), and an angry, defensive or whiny response is definitely a no-no. Regarding the second question, it's a bit more complicated. Generally, it would be b) but it's not that simple. I think for new authors, publishing their first book and getting first reviews must be an emotional roller-coaster. As I am not particularly young, I am aware people make mistakes. We all do. So I am less inclined to judge new authors too harshly. I am more likely to be negatively influenced by _repeated _forum posts or blog entries with endless complaints about stupidity of readers and their lack of understanding. That really turns me off. As most authors are hopefully aware, Internet could be a small place, and we the readers... well, we read, you know...even if we don't necessarily post.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, authors should avoid responding to reviews, the possible exception being a simple "thank you". The moment I see an author whining, complaining, arguing, etc., I likely am lost as a potential reader. Whether or not that's a logical reaction is immaterial: it's the way I'm wired. It's also one of the reasons I don't hang around in the Writers' Cafe: if an author rubs me the wrong way for any reason, I'm not going to want to read their work; and listening to them complain about bad reviews, the problems with finding good editors, or whatever is a constant potential for such wrong-way rubbing. As I have enough trouble these days finding new authors I want to read, I don't want to risk reducing my potential selections on any criteria other than the quality of the writing.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> How do you feel when an author comments on your review of their book?
> a) It's cool
> b) Don't care
> c) It's creepy
> d) Reviews are for commentary about the book, not a way for the author to contact me.


Um... well, I have not had this happen to me yet, but I would have to say "A." I must be the minority. But of course, it would depend on the content of the comment. If it was a negative review and the author replied in anger then I think it would be very upsetting. If it was a negative review and the author responded thanking me for an honest review, then I would commend the author for taking constructive criticism. I have read many reviews on Amazon and a lot of the negative reviews are not very constructive. they are just mean. 
I know that if I were a published author and I came across a negative review, I would comment on the review and maybe try to contact the person who wrote the review and see why they felt that way. I am sure this is completely impracticable, but that is what I would do.



> After they respond are you:
> a) More likely to buy their books, assuming it's good
> b) Less likely to buy their books, even if it was good
> c) Not influenced by them contacting me. I only buy according to the quality of the book.


Honestly, my answer would depend on the comment. If it was a bad comment then it might turn me off to the author all together. But if I posted a negative review and the author responded kindly, i still might not buy any more books based on how I like the previous book.


----------



## SuzieIvy (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been a steadfast Kindle boards lurker up until this point. I was told to never, never comment on the reviews for my books. Reading posts like the one below make me incredibly sad. I would never have become an author if I was not a reader first and last. I recently broke the comment rule because I just couldn't take the trashing of reviewers anymore. I went to the worst review I've received and commented. I THANKED the reviewer and I voted the review as helpful. The reviewer took the time to write their opinion and I am grateful. They also paid for my book and have the right to tell others what they think good or bad. I will do my best to never brake the rule again. This has been a fascinating thread. Thank you Lisa, I've now learned the why 



crebel said:


> Thanks for asking, Lisa. I wanted to write reviews when I got my kindle and was introduced to self-published authors. I practiced writing reviews! But now I will not write reviews because of author responses I have seen or because of many comments I have seen made by authors (LOTS of examples right here at KB) about the "quality" of reviews and/or reviewers.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they would want to thank me for taking time to review or would be upset because I didn't rate their book as highly as they think it should be. I think customer reviews are for other customers to evaluate their enjoyment or dislike of any particular book and not for the author to comment on one way or the other. I'll keep my recommendations to word of mouth.
> 
> So, my response to your questions would be d), and a little c), to the first one and sort of b) to the second. I say sort of because it wouldn't make me "less likely" to buy a book where an author has responded to reviews (particularly in a condescending/argumentative manner), I flat out will not buy their work.


----------

